# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  BlackBerry Messenger, BlackBerry Limited, Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - BlackBerry Limited

Website - bbm.com

BlackBerry Messenger on Wikipedia

----------

